# Good News for Students: QLab Educational Pricing Answer



## tolienbosheit (Aug 3, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]I'm looking at purchasing QLAb and as a student am comparing their educational pricing versus professional pricing. I emailed them curious about what the catch is on the educational pricing, here was the response:



> From: Figure 53 support [email protected] to <removed>
> Date: Wed, Aug 3, 2011 at 2:01 PM
> Subject: Update on Your Request {24241}
> Important mainly because of the people involved in the conversation.
> ...


Good to know for students and educators!

Edit: I was asked to removed the direct link to educational pricing, here's the link for QLab proper though: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://figure53.com/qlab/buy/[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 
~Aaron

_PS to the Mods: Wasn't sure if this was better here of in the Cue Playback thread...figured more students would see it as a thread unto itself. If you feel it's better suited elsewhere, just let me know for future reference._
[/FONT]


----------



## ChrisAshworth (Aug 4, 2011)

tolienbosheit said:


> [FONT=&quot]I'm looking at purchasing QLAb and as a student am comparing their educational pricing versus professional pricing. I emailed them curious about what the catch is on the educational pricing, here was the response:
> [/FONT]


 
Hi there,

Chris here from Figure 53. This is accurate information, and thanks for helping us spread the word about the educational discount.

One thing I do ask is that you edit out the link to the educational store. We purposefully don't put that link publicly on our website, because we'd like people to contact us to check in first before we send them the link. Just to make sure that it qualifies. 

If you could remove the link from your post I'd appreciate it. Thanks much!

Chris


----------



## tolienbosheit (Aug 4, 2011)

Done, Chris. Makes sense why it was so difficult to find then - I had just thought myself blind. =)

~Aaron


----------

